# AIO Wakü läuft auf pc nicht / lässt pc nicht starten.



## P-Mzone (17. November 2019)

*AIO Wakü läuft auf pc nicht / lässt pc nicht starten.*

Hallo Zusammen ich habe ein Problem, bei welchem ich einfach nicht mehr weiter komme. 

Habe an einen PC 2 verschiedene AIO Wakü ausbropiert. 
1. Corsair H115i Pro 
angeschlossen, von windows nicht erkannt etc. 
da hatte ich schon bemerkt das sie extrem heiss wird, und ich rede nicht von der Pumpe ( kühlung ) sondern kabel etc. 
gut Pumpe getauscht. 

2. Nzxt Kraken x62 
Da haben wir bemerkt das wir die anschlüsse vom 3stecker pin nicht im Fan/pump anschluss anschliessen können. 
der PC schaltet nicht sobald das kabel angeschlossen ist. 
und der interne usb port ist glaube ich auch im eimer, da bin ich mir noch nicht zu 100% sicher. 

Die Kraken Nzxt habe ich dann ausgebaut und an mein eigener PC angeschlossen, mit den selben gelieferten kabeln, und diese ging ohne Probleme, wurde auch von Windws erkannt alles. 

Meine Frage ich diese nicht am eigentlichen PC welcher sie rein sollte nicht hinbekomme. 
Daten zum PC 

Mainboard : Gigabyte Aorus 570x Pro 
Bios : F10c ( der neuste ) 
CPU: Ryzen 3700X
Graka: Geforce 1080ti 
Netzteil: Seasonic 1050w


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2019)

*AW: AIO Wakü läuft auf pc nicht / lässt pc nicht starten.*

Kauf dir einen guten Luftkühler. Reicht völlig aus.


----------



## takan (23. November 2019)

*AW: AIO Wakü läuft auf pc nicht / lässt pc nicht starten.*

sata stecker der pumpe an ein sata stromstecker des netzteils angeschlossen? man kann 3 pin lüfter auf 4 pin pwm anschließen, mainboard erkennt und schaltet automatisch auf DC/voltag control um. 

und wieso sollte der usb port defekt sein? treiber korrekt installiert per appcenter von gigabyte?


----------

